# .893 Radio Updates + Forever Root + ROM questions...?



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I need some opinions on whether or not this is a good plan in order to upgrade the radio using the .893 update on my Bionic. I'm currently running Liberty's RC release.

1. 'Back-up' using Clockwork Recovery.
2. Using RSD Lite, fastboot and flash back to stock.
3. Use the forever root method to root my phone.
4. Update to .893 (Is this OTA? How would I do this?)
5. After updating to .893, and still having root, use bootstrapper and Clockwork to 'restore' my current Liberty ROM.

If I have the whole idea of this entirely wrong, please explain it to me. Thanks!


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol...it is funny because I pretty much created an entire thread asking the same questions. If one of the mods want to delete mine, that is cool. I can just mooch off these questions. I think I will gather what I need from here.


----------



## kappo9000 (Oct 4, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> I need some opinions on whether or not this is a good plan in order to upgrade the radio using the .893 update on my Bionic. I'm currently running Liberty's RC release.
> 
> 1. 'Back-up' using Clockwork Recovery.
> 2. Using RSD Lite, fastboot and flash back to stock.
> ...


The only thing I personally wouldn't do is #5. To restore apps I use app extractor from my backups (and even then only on things like games that are a PITA to lose). P3 put up a system.img that you can flash if you blow up on 893 (although I haven't tried it personally - ymmv). But yeah, everything else is in perfect order. #4 you download an app called Cheesecake and use Staging (first one in the list) and it will offer the update for you.

Cheesecake + Explanation - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/178795-want-perfect-bionic-cant-wait-update-heres-how.html

In case you blow up - http://www.mydroidwo...html#post106190


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Was wondering about this too. So all the ROMs will flash fine after applying the update?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

\"CZonin\" said:


> Was wondering about this too. So all the ROMs will flash fine after applying the update?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You should have no issues installing any of the roms


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

@Kappo9000: Thanks for the response! Should I not restore from clockwork due to the fact that the back-up of my Liberty ROM was flashed and used with a different radio/system? Can you also explain what you mean by "blowing up?" Soft bricking may be a term I'm more familiar with, I did that once a while ago :/ haha.

@Bendroid: I must not have seen your post or else I would have just waited for a reply on your thread! My bad, hope Kappo9000 gave you what you need.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

dch921 said:


> You should have no issues installing any of the roms


Is there a difference between no issues installing any of the roms, and no issues restoring my backed-up roms?

Thanks!


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

\"BrianMigs\" said:


> Is there a difference between no issues installing any of the roms, and no issues restoring my backed-up roms?
> 
> Thanks!


I know a fresh install should work just fine.

Flashing a backup should work just never tired it. I think it feels nice to start with a clean slate when flashing anyways.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah especially if I all ready have all my apps backed-up with TB. I feel like there will definitely be less issues, if any at all.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> @Bendroid: I must not have seen your post or else I would have just waited for a reply on your thread! My bad, hope Kappo9000 gave you what you need.


It's all good. I think I have pretty much figured everything out. I have not done anything yet, but I plan to later on tonight (at work...sucks). I am the type that always reads and researches forever and then maybe throw in some questions before taking the plunge. This time is a lot different for me. Coming from the OG Droid, I never had to worry about things like what we have to deal with in this locked bootloader. I am just glad that there is such a large developing community that is determined to always find workarounds to give everything what they want.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> It's all good. I think I have pretty much figured everything out. I have not done anything yet, but I plan to later on tonight (at work...sucks). I am the type that always reads and researches forever and then maybe throw in some questions before taking the plunge. This time is a lot different for me. Coming from the OG Droid, I never had to worry about things like what we have to deal with in this locked bootloader. I am just glad that there is such a large developing community that is determined to always find workarounds to give everything what they want.


I will throw in my 2 cents worth as I have spent the last 24 hours (!!) doing all this stuff. The main thing I found (the hard way) is that you absolutely must follow the instructions very, very carefully. I did the .893 update and the phone worked fine. I then went through the steps to reinstall R3Blurr3d 2.0 and I got some errors about the sdcard and sdcrd-ext, but it ended up saying the rom installed. When I tried to reboot, the phone stuck at the M. I then did the One Click FastBoot Restore V2.1 and that did get my phone back to working, but now I had a hodge-podge of .893 radio and .886 system and no root. I then used the new R3l3as3d W/For3v3r Root script and it got root back. I then redid the .893 update and reinstalled R3Blurr3d 2.0.

All of that was apparently because I did not reboot after step one of the Cheesecake procedure. PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO ALL INSTRUCTIONS!!! By missing that one step, I had to spend the next half day with research and running scripts over and over. I am now fully recovered with R3Blurr3d 2.0 and the .893 radio and kernel.

Good luck.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> I need some opinions on whether or not this is a good plan in order to upgrade the radio using the .893 update on my Bionic. I'm currently running Liberty's RC release.
> 
> 1. 'Back-up' using Clockwork Recovery.
> 2. Using RSD Lite, fastboot and flash back to stock.
> ...


i am not sure if you have completed all of these step as of yet, but I would becareful restoring the Liberty Rom after updating to .893. There is a chance it might not be compatible. If you have already flashed and restored and you have no issues that's great, but if you have not I would ask Kejar or another dev working on Liberty, because apps have been updated as well in the .893 verison so you might run into some unknown hiccups. If the rom was made from a different base other than .893 there might be some components that do not work, and you run the risk of having issues. Like I said maybe it has been done and there are no issues, but be cautious when flashing roms and restoring previous versions over newer versions.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

das7771 said:


> i am not sure if you have completed all of these step as of yet, but I would becareful restoring the Liberty Rom after updating to .893. There is a chance it might not be compatible. If you have already flashed and restored and you have no issues that's great, but if you have not I would ask Kejar or another dev working on Liberty, because apps have been updated as well in the .893 verison so you might run into some unknown hiccups. If the rom was made from a different base other than .893 there might be some components that do not work, and you run the risk of having issues. Like I said maybe it has been done and there are no issues, but be cautious when flashing roms and restoring previous versions over newer versions.


I did complete everything except step 5 as was suggested by Kappo9000. I updated to .893 (and maintained my root!), made a back-up, wiped data, and installed REBLURRED 2.0. No problems so far! Thanks for looking out! I may flash Liberty again if I find out it's compatible after updating the kernel/radio/system. Kejar said he's not going to do a .893 build until it's an official release from Verizon or something like that? I get really good battery life with Liberty, and it seems to geared towards a more AOSP feel. I like that, but I'm a sucker for all the blue coloring in 2.0.....


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Went up to 893 and back down to 886. Restored one of my old Liberty 3 RC1 clockworkmod backups from last night and* it works just fine*. Have the new radio firmware and everything. Looks like the OTA update broke my webtop, however. I noticed one of the lines while it was updating and cringed. "Updating Webtop" :/ At least I don't use it unless I'm showing someone it can do webtop LOL.

Kejar just released Liberty 3 final, though hahaha... I guess I will try that later today when I have time, but it will probably work since this RC1 backup worked.


----------



## bigbabys (Sep 1, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> I did complete everything except step 5 as was suggested by Kappo9000. I updated to .893 (and maintained my root!), made a back-up, wiped data, and installed REBLURRED 2.0. No problems so far! Thanks for looking out! I may flash Liberty again if I find out it's compatible after updating the kernel/radio/system. Kejar said he's not going to do a .893 build until it's an official release from Verizon or something like that? I get really good battery life with Liberty, and it seems to geared towards a more AOSP feel. I like that, but I'm a sucker for all the blue coloring in 2.0.....


So wait, the .893 Isn't even an official OTA yet? I was thinking about installing it because I am soft-bricked at the moment and have to go back to stock anyway, but I don't think I will be doing this anymore. I don't really have any radio issues


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me what I should see different in the about phone section? I see system has changed to 5.5.893....is this the only thing that would have changed?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

dmbfan13 said:


> Can someone tell me what I should see different in the about phone section? I see system has changed to 5.5.893....is this the only thing that would have changed?


Baseband should be a 57R not 50R that would mean you have the new radio


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use Development sections for releases only.


----------



## Syxia (Oct 27, 2011)

I just installed .893 and tried to install Liberty. It worked great, however, I did:

Wipe data
Wipe cache
Wipe Dalvik
Wipe Battery Stats

Upon finishing with Liberty, it reported that it was on .886. How're you guys going about retaining .893 while installing Liberty?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Syxia said:


> I just installed .893 and tried to install Liberty. It worked great, however, I did:
> 
> [*]Wipe data
> [*]Wipe cache
> ...


You should have the. 893 radio but liberty is built off the stock system files


----------



## Syxia (Oct 27, 2011)

dch921 said:


> You should have the. 893 radio but liberty is built off the stock system files


So, even though the phone reports the older version, I should still be on .893? (Slightly confused.)


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Baseband should be a 57R not 50R that would mean you have the new radio


Thanks!! Im a genius....at following directions!!


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Syxia said:


> So, even though the phone reports the older version, I should still be on .893? (Slightly confused.)


If your baseband and kernel version match the attached then yes, you are on the ".893" update. The OTA has been tagged as the .893 update because of the System Version. I think this is confusing people more than anything. You can run the old .886 System on the new kernel and radio, but you can't flash the kernal and radio except through the stock recovery procedure. The Liberty ROM is based off of the official .886 system not the leaked OTA, so if you did the OTA update process and then flashed Liberty, you kept the new kernal and radio but replaced the SYSTEM.


----------



## Syxia (Oct 27, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> If your baseband and kernel version match the attached then yes, you are on the ".893" update. The OTA has been tagged as the .893 update because of the System Version. I think this is confusing people more than anything. You can run the old .886 System on the new kernel and radio, but you can't flash the kernal and radio except through the stock recovery procedure. The Liberty ROM is based off of the official .886 system not the leaked OTA, so if you did the OTA update process and then flashed Liberty, you kept the new kernal and radio but replaced the SYSTEM.


Yup! Currently running OTA .893 update. Completely stock. Wanted to do Liberty or Blurr3d, but wasn't sure if I'd "lose" anything by wiping data/cache/format /system/dalvik.

On that note, are you running Scr3am? It looks super nice. If so, I suppose I'll follow Th3ory's instructions to a T, yeah? Since it has .893 built in at any rate.


----------



## RK KINGKONG (Dec 17, 2011)

Well im not sure what to say anymore , ive heard of people actually reflashing their Bionic after 893 but i have been unlucky .....
so i was rooted and had the liberty rom ... i then used 43v3r root method to go back and re-root / then grabbed the OTA update ...still being rooted and with the new 893 , I thought i was ready to go ... though the Liberty was based off the 886 i thought i can just go and use bootstrap to install liberty from sd card manually .. however that has failed ..... i tried doing it through Liberty itself using their method with CWM wiping cache data etc.... but i keep failing .. WTH Im I doing wrong Gentlemen ...
does anyone have a helpful answer for me ? cause at this point i almost feel retarded


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Liberty is a good ROM but I'd be looking into [K]IN3XT V1.0 if I were you. If you want help installing that ROM I could assist you with it, just let me know. PM me if you're interested and ill give you the details.


----------

